# [.ai/.eps] Weiße Schrift ohne Hintergrund



## BUG SPAWNY (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe leider trotz Forensuche keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden. Offensichtlich bin ich der einzige, der so dämlich ist, das nicht gebacken zu kriegen:

Ich habe in Photoshop etwas gestaltet und möchte das in Illustrator als Vektorgrafik (.ai oder .eps) speichern, um es letzten Endes in weiß auf ein Shirt drucken zu lassen. Also habe ich die verschiedenen Elemente (in Photoshop) in Pfade umgewandelt und alle Pfade in Illustrator (5) importiert. Dort habe ich als Füllfarbe für die Pfade weiß gewählt.
Da konnte ich dann erstmal gar nichts mehr sehen, da die gesamte Arbeitsfläche weiß schien. Mit Apfel+Shift+D habe ich das Adobe-typische, grau-weiße Hintergrundmuster, von dem sich in weiß mein Objekt abhebt. Soweit denk ich mir dann, dass ich also weiße Elemente auf transparentem Grund habe. So, wie ich es eben auch haben will. Aber jedes verdammte mal, wenn ich das dann als .ai speichere, hab ich einen weißen Hintergrund! Ich krieg hier bald die Krise!
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Cheers.


----------



## ink (20. Juni 2012)

Moin
Reib dich an sowas nicht auf.
Es spielt gar keine Rolle, welche Flächenfarbe der Kram hat, denn so wie ich das lese, willst du Flex oder Flock plotten lassen. Die Flächenfarbe kann auch lilafurzgeblümt sein, denn es werden lediglich die Pfade aus der Folie geschnitten. Und das sagst du dem Druckmenschen, welcher dann die passende Farbe in den Schneidplotter legt.

Beste


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ai ist ein programminternes Format und sollte normalerweise nicht für den Datenaustausch verwendet werden. Heir für ist es besser du nimmst PDF oder EPS. Aber bedenke das es bei EPS Probleme mit dem Einbetten von Schriften geben kann.
Ansonsten hat Ink recht, nur pass auf das du keine Pfade mit einer Linienbreite versehen hast. Dies kann ein Schneideplotter nicht wahrnehmen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (21. Juni 2012)

PPS: Schriften sowieso immer in Pfade umwandeln...


----------

